# la due hunting area



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

i was tolled that lu due has hunting areas that you can deer hunt where is the hunting area and how do i get a map of it


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

auburn marsh. it has deer woods also. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub146.pdf


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

thank you 
deerhunter


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there is also public hunting on rapids rd. about a mile east of ladue north of 422 on rapids rd.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

not sure about north but there is one south of 422 on the right hand side couple miles down.i hunt the back side of that from my friends property. nice woods


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

deerhunter said:


> i was tolled that lu due has hunting areas that you can deer hunt where is the hunting area and how do i get a map of it


 I believe the ODNR recently took over regulating the property and they don't have the maps out yet, I know it is pretty well posted with signs though.


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a map for the area that was from the City of Akron when they owned it, the ODNR runs it now and it is better posted now. There are areas all the way from below LaDue all the way up to the south end of East branch along SR 44, Rapids, SR 700, Burton Windsor, SR 87 and 608 look for the yellow tags the hard part is parking small pull offs are limited. I will try tyo scan the map and post it. ODNR's Akron office can also mail them to you.


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a copy of a LaDue hunting area map from the city of Akron, I cannot attach it the pdf file is too big e-mail me at [email protected] and I can reply with it as an attachment, I was in that area today and saw a number of the 8"x8" yellow ODNR hunting area signs on SR 422 along the edges of LaDue as well as along the east side of the Cuyahoga before SR 700.


----------

